# Synodontis Petricola 911!!!



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

one of my poor Petricola's has something wrong with it, it has what looks like a swollen mouth area & is red & her wiskers don't look right either. If anyone knows what this is & what I can do, please let me know. This is the first time I have ever had any of my Synodontis get sick.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

It didn't make it through the night, so no help needed.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear... That sucks I love my petricolas 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

